# Something a Little Different



## jbolt (Feb 8, 2017)

I have outgrown my bench-top drill press and was looking for a full size model but I also need a small mill for doing second ops from the CNC or for doing small tasks that don't warrant the CNC. Unfortunately I do not have room for both.

So a few weeks ago I posted in the Griz forum looking for feedback on the G0751 Heavy Duty drill press. It is a large column drill press with a milling head and a small X Y table. Seemed like just the ticket but I could not find any online reviews or videos. I did get feedback from one member who has looked at one in the showroom but that was about the extent of it.

It just so happened that Matt was snooping the forum and saw my post. Low and behold he has essentially the same machine sitting in his warehouse that they got as a sample from the factory but decided it was not the sort of machine they wanted to sell.

It is a one off PM branded machine. Matt made me a great offer with the caveat that there was no warranty.

So here is the one and only PM-932D. Thanks Matt!


----------



## ronboult (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi jbolt
Looks like you have a very interesting machine. The built in xy table is a particularly nice feature
Does it have a return spring on the spindle downfeed like a normal drill press so its easy to peck?
Also how are you coping with only two handles 180 deg apart? I often find that even with three handles 120 apart on my drill press I often have to use two hands to get an even feed.
I suppose next it will have 3 phase motor and vfd for variable speed then of course it needs a DRO
Cheers 
Ron


----------



## mikey (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow! That is a seriously cool drill press - power down feed, beefy table support, DRO for Z, milling and tapping modes, reversible, 6 speeds and coolant pump. That on top of a small milling head. What's not to like?


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 8, 2017)

Lucky bastid!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice score. Sometimes your just in the right place at the right time. Cheers, Mike


----------



## TomS (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice!  Kinda looks like a floor model milling machine.  Does it have power down feed?

Tom S.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 8, 2017)

I just took delivery yesterday so I have not had time to play around with the power down feed and the tapping features. The head is basically the same as a PM-932. I was surprised how quiet it is compared to my PM-932 before I did the belt drive conversion. I'm assuming the power down feed works the same as the PM-932-PDF model. 

It's a beast of a drill press at 800 lbs. It was fun to get off the double stack pallest and into place with only a 1 ton engine hoist, a floor jack and a toe jack. 

I did have Matt put together a basic DRO package for the X Y table. Easson 8A with glass scales. I hope to get that installed in the next couple of days. 

I'm most curious about the tram in the Y direction. The head rotates so the X is adjustable. If the Y is off I will have to shim at the head rotating joint.

I like the the head can move up and down as well as the table. The table is heavy and kind of a pain to crank by hand. I saved the Z power motor from y PM-932 as well as the table power feed so I figure figure out a way to use those on this machine.

It still has the typical round column issue of not being able to keep position when raising and lowering the head or table. For my purposes that is not a concern. The column is really stout so the rigidity should be okay for what I intent to use it for. Of course I will immediately try to exceed that.

The only quirks I have found so far is the X axis lead screw is too long so the ends stick out too far for the hand wheels to be properly secured. Some simple spacers will fix that. The other is the mill head hangs out so far that only about 2/3 of the table Y travel is under the spindle.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Feb 8, 2017)

that sure is a snazzy hybrid, good luck with your new machine.
Dan


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 8, 2017)

Go download the parts list from Grizzly and manual. That may be your source of parts since Matt is not continuing with it. And a current manual and parts list should match yours at this point.

Nice score.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 11, 2017)

I was looking at the Grizzly 751 also then I went to Matts place and bought  the 932 plane Jane. I like it a lot. I was concerned about changing tools and loosing my zero. I thought the way you can spin your head around might be handy but just how many times would you need it. Good luck with the new machine.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 14, 2017)

I got the DRO installed. It was a really easy install. The mounting surfaces where the scales mounted are all flat. I only had to make one bracket and a few stand-offs. The size of the Easson 8A display is ridiculous. At least a third larger than the EL400 I have on the lathe. The cover that came for the X-axis was crazy huge so I thru on an angle for now. It needs to be deeper but it was what I had on hand at the time.













I used the machine a lot over the weekend. So far I am really pleased the way it worked out. It fits exactly what I needed. The fit and finish is very good for a Chinese machine. 

Milling is not bad at all. I still need to check the tram but it is not bad as it came. The factory manual is pretty humorous to read. On the page that shows the controls the numbering system does not correspond to the descriptions which makes the operation descriptions really fun to read. Fortunately the G0751 manual isn't too bad.

As I was going through the features, one thing the is the machine is supposed to do is tapping but I could not figure out how and the manual does not have a description for it.  Looking at the Griz manual I discovered it does not have the spindle reverse and stop switches as shown on the G0751.


----------



## jbolt (Feb 27, 2017)

A little over kill for this machine but I had the Z up/down gearmotor and the X table powerfeed left over from my PM-932 after the CNC conversion. 

The table powerfeed only required a small modification to to adapt it to the smaller table.






I made a simple motor mount for the gearmotor to replace the table up/down crank. The table is heavy and it is a bit of a pain to crank up. I also reused the leftover rotary switch and auxiliary electrical box from the PM-932 to house the switch for the gearmotor. The only item I had to purchase was a shaft coupler. Forward is up and reverse is down. I did have some concerns about the gearmotor being powerful enough but it works great.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 28, 2017)

I just finished making my own head elevating set up for my PM932 plain Jane. A DC motor a drive sprockets and a couple of micro switches . Works great.

Dave


----------

